# I really need some help on printers



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ok so I have an Epson Stylus NX200. Actually I have 2 of them. They were given to me for free, and one had full ink. I used it an then needed to get new ink. After I installed the new ink it wont print. I set up the other printer that i sthe same, and had nothing happen as well. Fist the red and yellow were working, but now nothing. I installed the printer on my laptop thinking maybe it was the desktop having the issues. It is doing that same thing, NOTHING. I am stuck and have orders to fill and need my printer. Can anyone please help me to figure out why this is happening and how to fix it?*


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

What exactly do you mean by "nothing"? Is the printer printing but nothing actually prints out? or is the printer not even printing at all? Perhaps, try removing and re-inserting the ink cartridges to make sure they are seated correctly, also that there is ink in the cartridges. It could be a driver problem or even possibly the printer is breaking down in which case you would be better off buying a new printer. Have you replaced the ink cartridges with the correct ones?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the Epsom has a printhead that is seperate from the ink cartridges, it probably has dry ink in it clogging it up. If it is detachable remove it and clean it with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I used all my ink so I went and bought brand new ones. I installed them and it was printing red and yellow so I took the blue and black back. then I uninstalled the driver and re installed it from my disc then updated it from Epson. It prints like it is printing but nothing goes on the paper but tiny spots of ink. Thought it might be my computer so I installed the driver into my laptop and plugged it in, same thing. It was working fine till I needed new ink. I might take the whole thing down to the ink place and see what they say. Very frustrating since I need to print stuff. Now it wont regognise the red and yellow and is showing that they are only half full when I havent even printed a thing out.*


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Seems to me like there is clogged pores in the printhead. Try running a couple of printer cleaning cycles but don't do it more than 3 times at a time. Cleaning cycles can sometimes make it worse by smearing too much ink all over the printhead and drying there. If the nozzles aren't cleared after that, try printing lots of pages to see if it clears your nozzles.. if not, then you may have to manually clean the printhead. You can google the procedure on how to do it for your printer. I don't think the fault is with your ink cartridges but more to do with the way the printer is and the beast that it is.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 on printhead, as I said I think they are individual units on an Epson printer, so replacing the ink cartridge won't fix the problem.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I've picked up a few clues from what you have written. The first comment on this page is an interesting one. Are they genuine or do you do what I do and get them from a place like Vita?

Link

Let us know if you have it resolved, until them i'll keep looking it up for you. In the mean time there are printing services that can do the printing for you. I could bring my HP to you later if not.

Steve


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I didn't buy Epson ink. They weren't re inked as they can't be. I am going to take it to the ink place and see what he says. Just weird how I have 2 of the exact same printers and both are doing the same thing.*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*So I took it to the guy and he tried everything that he could. He sure did explain alot to me as well. He told me that this printer has the heads in the printer and not on the ink so there is nothing that he can do if they get clogged. He told me to buy Canon, HP or Brother. So I am looking at either....*

*Canon MX870 $148
Canon MG5220 $129
HP C310A $149
HP 6500 $129
Brother M7C-J415W $109*

*So any opinions on these?*


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd still try removing the printheads and cleaning them with alcohol as I previously suggested, do this with a paper towel and just dab it. We used to service these a bunch of years ago and that's how we repaired them.

If they're too junked you won't be able to repair it but at this point you have nothing to lose.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, I have HP 5500 printer that I no longer need. It's in working condintion and you can have it for free if you want to give it a try. Sorry, but you will need new ink cartridges for it. It takes # 56 & 57. I bought refil and was refilling mine before and it work fine for a reasonable $. PM me if interested.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *So I took it to the guy and he tried everything that he could. He sure did explain alot to me as well. He told me that this printer has the heads in the printer and not on the ink so there is nothing that he can do if they get clogged. He told me to buy Canon, HP or Brother. So I am looking at either....*
> 
> *Canon MX870 $148
> Canon MG5220 $129
> ...


BTW, what he was saying is "he's not responsible\accountable" not that he couldn't fix it. Printheads often clog, and are often fixed quite frequently due to infrequent use or bad ink.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Colour laser is fairly affordable now ?

Less problem with recharged toner then recharged ink and no head to clog if not in use.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I am going to go to Staples in the morning and have a look at the Canon MG5220 as it is coming on sale for $99. I have some quesyions on it, but it is looking like the one that will work. I have hated Epson and only used it cause I got it for free. It makes me mad that I spent $38 on ink and never got to use a drop of it. I am going to try a few things, but I dought it will work after all my googling. It sucks cause I don't have the money, but the two signes on order wwould pay for it.*


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have a $20 couple for phone in or on-line order over $150 if that helps. Depending on when you order, they could deliver net day.

It is expiring tomorrow June 1. I will put in in my mail box now. Call me in the morning if for address it you want it. PMed you my Cel. 

Just PMed you the coupon codes.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ok so I went to Staples, then called my re ink guy then staples confused me (no don't say it Dave) so I left cause I just didn't no and didn't want to just get one. Th ink guy said they have no no name for the Canon I was so sure of. On my way out I noticed London drugs, so I went in. the guy was wonderful. So informative and helped me out a lot. I was still uunsure and school was getting out so I had to leave. Now he is telling me that I should get a Officejet isntead of a photosmart. He has an HP officejet A Plus regular $199 not he could swing $129. So then I call my re ink guy to see how much it costs to re in them. He says that I should get a laserjet. So I call the London drugs guy back and he says no cause the color isn't great if you want to print a picture. So anyways, Staples has an officejet 6500A on sale for $79.84. The difference between the two is wireless. One is and one isn't. So wireless for $129 or non wireless for $79.84. They wont be making the 6500A's now that they have the 6600A Pluses. you think your confused. I have been at this for says and many many hours now. i just want to be able to print for Pete's sake.*


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

1) before you buy, look at the cost of new ink cartridges . Usually the cheaper the printer the more expensive the cartridges are. Sometimes that goes for ink refills too.

2) Keep all options open for refilling the cartridges. I buy from Vita when they have their sales on (there is one in Guildford mall now). It isn't much more expensive than refills.

3) Lasers are an option, printouts are often crisper, you can always ask to see a sample photo printed out, or even get a dedicated photo printer. I once purchased a laser printer, returned it before I opened the box, I looked at the cost of replacement toner, it was cheaper to buy a new printer than buy the 4 different colour toner cartridges.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

It all depends what you need to print before you pick your printer. Do a proper research before you make a decision or you'll be returning printer after printer...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well I picked up the HP 6500A. I called the ink guy to ask what the price is for all the ones I was looking at. He must think that I am crazy. I am not happy with printers now a days not coming with ink, or just having "SAMPLE" ink in the box. What a joke. The one guy told me that Epson uses a chemical based ink, thats why the print heads clog if you re ink them and don't buy Epson ink. Ya thanks for telling the consumer that. I have an older HP and have never had an issue with it will now, but I think it might ony need new ink. It isn't a scanner so I figured why pay for more ink for it when I should be putting that money towards a new printer. So we will see what this one is like. I got a 2 year extended warrenty for $9. Yes I know Dave, don't say it, but it was only $9.*


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What does the extended warranty cover? Typically not consumable items, which ink and printheads are. Although I think with the HP's the printhead is connected to the ink cartridge typically (costing more for each replacement btw).


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*No apparently it has a removable head. If anything happens to it they take it back and give you a new one. *


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's good, hold them to it. It's a consumable item so it's typically not covered despite what the sales man says.

Just remember to run regular maintenance and you won't have the same problem with a clogged printhead again.


----------

